

Free Freemium Workshop - unfoldedorigami
http://wufoo.com/2010/01/18/wufoo-hitting-the-pavement/

======
rationalbeaver
Workshop is free.

If you want to ask questions during the workshop you will need to purchase a
Questions Package. Our Basic QP is $10 and allows for 5 questions. The Premium
QP is $20 and allows 15 questions (a $30 value!). Finally, there's the
Unlimited QP which is $45 and allows unlimited questions during the workshop
PLUS gives you the instructor's phone number so you can call him with
questions at any time thereafter.

*Overage Questions will be billed at $2.50 each.

